# Safety first



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Safety gentlemen! Start them young!

5 senses to loose and all it takes is some common sense to keep all 5.


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

Ok, but where's the hard hat, saftey glasses, gloves, nomex, and resperator?:laughing:

Or is that what you do when you want to rant about something....


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

WHAT ? WHAT ? Speak up I can't hear you. :whistling


----------

